# peanut butter



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone else tried them kilo packs of peanut butter from bodybuilding warehouse found it very good even my daughters scrounged it so it must be ok as they left the expensive organic one alone


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

never tried it mate, just finished a serving of peanut butter then, i just like stickin the spoon into the jar and eating it like a tramp, cant beat peanut butter, i use the whole earth brand myself


----------

